# New 75BD - Potential Magazine Issue



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

So I got a new CZ75BD. I cleaned it and took it to the range Sunday. I put 50 rounds through it (not a lot for break-in purposes I realize) and had a problem.

Basically, 1 of the magazines drops after each shot and therefore does not feed the next round. I pushed it in hard to make sure it fully seated, but I still had problems. After trying this several times, I just set it aside and used the other magazine -- both gun and magazine performed perfectly.

Once I got out of the range lanes, I examined the magazines closely for any irregularities but didn't see anything. I noticed that the "good" one clicks when fully seated and the "bad" one doesn't really click -- even though it is all the way in and I cannot pull it out without using the catch. The dude at the range counter thinks I just need to really ram it in there harder. He did and it clicked, but I didn't have time to shoot anymore and test it out. Clearly I need to go back and do that.

Any other thoughts on this? Could this be a "gun" issue as opposed to just a "magazine" (or user) issue? Is it worth contacting CZ about? Could this just be a "break-in" thing?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I doubt it is a gun issue, do you have the steel base plate or the softer ones? I would look to see if the base plate is a bit different on the bad one. If you an't make it work I would go back to the LGS you bought it from and tell them it doesn't work. They may be able to fix it or replace it or get CZ to get you a new one. I am pretty sure it will be an easy issue to resolve.

RCG


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I doubt it is a gun issue, do you have the steel base plate or the softer ones? I would look to see if the base plate is a bit different on the bad one. If you an't make it work I would go back to the LGS you bought it from and tell them it doesn't work. They may be able to fix it or replace it or get CZ to get you a new one. I am pretty sure it will be an easy issue to resolve.
> 
> RCG


Thanks! It is steel (metal) baseplates on the magazines. They appear the same on each magazine.

I got it online thru Bud's - not an LGS. These are nearly impossible to find locally. I don't know if Bud's will offer any support.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds to me like that mag has the notch cut toward the low end of the spec. Since it can be given a thump and it will lock, it may not be considered a defect. 
Call or E-mail CZ Customer service and see what they say. What's the worst thing that could happen?
Or, you could run a small file on the top of the magazine notch and see if it helps. You could also do nothing, and see if it improves with use.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

UPDATE:

I got out to the range last weekend and put about 80 rounds through it. I was sure to push both mags in real tight. No more FTFs or mag drops... for a while. I thought the problem was solved after a few mag swaps, so I lost track of the "problem mag". 

Then, with about 15 rounds left one of the mags dropped out upon firing the last round and the slide did not remain open. I tried it a few more times, just putting 3 rounds in each mag. It happend a couple more times and then I was out of ammo. So I guess I still have an issue, but only with the mag dropping on the last round fired. Maybe this is part of the break-in process and the problem is slowly resolving itself. In total, I've put less than 150 rounds through it. I probably should contact CZ Customer Service anyway, just to notify them and get their suggestion/input on the issue.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

UPDATE:

I got out to the range last weekend and put another 50-75 rounds through it. Not a single mag drop or FTF issue as described above. I did have 1 random FTE unrelated to the magazine issues noted above. So, with only about 200 rounds thru this gun and the problems generally tapering off with use -- I'm going to file these issues as "break-in" related and consider them resolved.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

2 UDATES...

First, I've been out 2 more times, 100+ more rounds and no issues with the mag. So I think that's worked itself out.

*Now, I have a different issue with trigger creep.* I took it to a gunsmith who said he could take care of it - no problem. Should I be concerned about the creep (the trigger creep, not the gunsmith) as a major problem is it usually not a big deal?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> 2 UDATES...
> 
> First, I've been out 2 more times, 100+ more rounds and no issues with the mag. So I think that's worked itself out.
> 
> Now, I have a different issue with trigger creep. I took it to a gunsmith who said he could take care of it - no problem. Should I be concerned about the creep (the trigger creep, not the gunsmith) as a major problem is it usually not a big deal?


Got it back last Friday and put about 50 rounds thru it. The first magazine had a few creepy pulls, but the rest were very nice. A lighter and smoother pull with a clean surprise break. The gunsmith told me that the few creepy pulls might be some settling in of the parts/oil after the adjustment.... is that right or "normal"? I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## abuch (Dec 2, 2012)

I suggest you contact CZ USA as there seems to be a problem with the mag. Put a number on the mag so you can identify the problem mag. You a great handgun!


----------

